# Heat Transfer placement ?



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy y'all, Stoney here
It's been awhile, but I have a question I can't seem to find an answer for. It there a standard distance from the base of the collar to the top of a heat transfer when doing the transfers ? I figure someone here will have a good piece of advice. As always, God bless.

Stoney


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If a regular tee type neckline, the rule of thumb for an adult is three fingers down. For a child, two fingers. For other necklines it is a judgement call. I tend to go slightly less than three fingers on small adult tees.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We suggest about 3 inches on adult shirts up to XL. Lower for larger sizes.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy folks
Thanks for the replies. I've been using 3 inches for adult tees. I just started doing tees for our band, and was curious. I teach at a Vo-Tech school with a print shop class. I get custom screen printed Plastisol transfers for about $.15 to $.30 each.. Is that a good price ? I never really looked into it, because I'm not that familiar with the commercial ordering procedure.

Stoney


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The price would depend on n umber of colors, size, and quantity.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello Ed
Well, there were 75 White logo transfers, and 75 Black logo transfers. Our logo isn't complicated. It's an Oval... 9 inches Right to Left by 6 inches top to bottom, 1/4 inch thick ( wide ) with a desert cow skull inside, and the name of our duet between the horns. See avatar. They work great with my commercial heat press. I do them at 380 degrees for 22 seconds, cold peel and I use a Teflon sheet over the transfer to protect my press. Anything you can tell me that you believe I should know ? I'm always looking for help. Thanks, and God bless.

Stoney


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That seems to be a super price. Like the old saying: 'it it works, don't fix it'.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Stoney1 said:


> about $.15 to $.30 each.


Very cheap. Average price for 75, one color would range $1.15-1.75. Half that if you gang them 2 up.



Stoney1 said:


> I do them at 380 degrees for 22 seconds


That's a very long time for plastisol transfers. Average is 6-10 seconds.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy Rick
Well ?????? I asked the teacher what he thought, and I said " what do ya' think ? maybe 380 for 20 to 22 seconds with a cold peel ? " He said, " yeah, that sounds about like what we use here for ours ? " So I figured, if it worked for him, then it should work for me ? So far they're coming out great ? What do you believe is the downside to cooking them that long ? I only ask, because they ARE coming out that well, now I'm concerned.
As for the price, after looking around the Internet, I realize now that I got a super deal. Thanks for the concern, and God bless.

Dave


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The obvious downside is that it takes you twice as long but if you aren't doing many at a time, that may not matter. I've never pressed plastisol that long so I have no idea if it matters. If it's working and you're not in a hurry then I guess stick with it.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey again Rick
Thanks for your help, I appreciate any one looking out for me. No, I'm in no hurry. I'm not in the tee shirt business, I'm a musician/singer in a Vintage Country Duet. We already have about 200 very intricately silk screened tee shirts, done by the school. This was an after thought. I have a tendency to " Over Engineer " things. When I thought about a few transfers, instead of grabbing the wife's iron, and some heat transfer paper from Staples, I bought a commercial heat press and got Plastisol transfers from school. I'll probably only do a hundred transfers over the next 2 years, which is a lot for us. We may only sell 50 tee shirts a year? In retrospect, I guess I really don't belong on this forum, since I don't do this for a living/business. I was trying to learn some things to better my tee shirt quality, in case I ever do decide to do this for a business... But I'm also 62 years old, so the chance of that happening isn't the best. Thanks again for the help. God bless.
Dave


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

print one tape it to your shirt look in the mirror, then measure, all shirts are different. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy uncletee
Now why the heck didn't I think of that ??? See... that's what I mean about finding a " world of info. " here on the forum.. Doggone, I never gave that a thought. Guess I need to make up a chart with the different placements for different sizes ? I was just slappin' them on at 3 inches down from the collar, and never put one on to see how it looked. I might best go do that now ? Thanks again uncletee.
God bless...

Dave


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

where do you get the transfer from?


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

At the school where I work.
Dave


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

do they have a website?


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

No, it's a private operation. We only do printing as a vocational training aid. The Printing Shop prints for the school, and some things for the teachers and students. Sorry, we can't print for the general public.
Stoney


----------

